# Hum solved!



## brouham (Sep 3, 2009)

My sub would hum when a Livewire RCA to TR cable was connected from my pioneer SC05 receiver to the BFD and then to my sub amp. I recently bought a well constructed RCA male to XLR male from Monoprice and used it instead and the hum is now completely gone! I thought that I would have to modify the cable but that was not the case. Is the possible explanation for this is that the Livewire cable I bought (I actually bought 2 and switched them to no avail) from the Guitar Center are just lousy, cheaply constructed cables?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> My sub would hum when a Livewire RCA to TR cable was connected


What's a TR cable?

brucek


----------



## brouham (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry, I meant RCA on one end and a TRS connector on the other end of the cable.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Then likely one of the two cables you have is wired different. You could use a meter to find out, but no reason to since you've fixed it.

brucek


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

Can you post a link to the cable you purchased that's working for you? I just bought some components to make my own but if that doesn't work...


----------



## brouham (Sep 3, 2009)

Bruce Fisher said:


> Can you post a link to the cable you purchased that's working for you? I just bought some components to make my own but if that doesn't work...


I got the cables from monoprice website. It is a RCA male to XLR male cable.


----------

